# How NOT to win the Tour of Somerville



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

"At least he won"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1MEeFRfdpY


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

ha ha ha.....

at least he'll be a topic of conversation....


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

tednugent said:


> ha ha ha.....
> 
> at least he'll be a topic of conversation....


At least he did not appear to be seriously hurt. He's probably more embarrassed than sore. Hopefully he can laugh at himself too.

BTW, a pretty impressive palmares:
The Official Website - USA Cycling


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

I was there yesterday and saw that happen... I was probably no more than 20' from the person that shot that video. He was fine but definitely embarrassed. His grandfather is the announcer of the races and he came on mic later in the day and said that he's got to work on his race celebration a little... he seemed to take it pretty well and his grandfather was giving him a little bit of a ribbing.

The very next race had a bad crash right at the end of the first lap... several riders went down and at least 3 of them needed medical assistance. I don't think anyone broke anything, but there was definitely lots of blood...


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

was definitely too lazy to head down to Somerville...

instead I changed the oil on the car & applied a storage coat of wax to my snowboards


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Crashing rider is Joe Saling's grandson; Joe is the announcer at the race.


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

Used to be a rule about having to leave one hand on the handle bar for this very reason. Especially for juniors.


----------



## HeavyMetaLance (Nov 30, 2012)

I heard about this crash at the finish. Thanks for posting! I was curious to see how it happened.


----------



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)

Looks like he hit a manhole cover or something similar that caused him to go down.


----------



## mtrac (Sep 23, 2013)

Video has over 19K views as I type this.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

chudak said:


> Looks like he hit a manhole cover or something similar that caused him to go down.


Yep... looking at the video again, I think manhole cover is the likely cause... he was dead center in he street, right where manhole covers typically are.


----------

